
Error messages produced by Apple's MPW C compiler (2006) - progval
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~jasonh/personal/humor/compile.html?
======
paulrpotts
I never had to use the compiler back in my early Mac programming days, as I
got into Mac programming starting with Lightspeed C (later THINK C). Some of
my friends used MPW, though. MPW was much more expensive. I do remember having
to use it years later when I was trying to compile an C library for use on the
Newton. I discovered that it was pretty far from an ANSI/ISO compliant C - for
example, it didn't accept the question mark (ternary) operator at all. But the
MPW toolset was very cool, including the Worksheet concept. I still use the
Worksheet concept in BBEdit on MacOS X and it is wonderful; I use it to handle
the workflow for producing podcast episodes.

